# sleeping hedgie noises



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie has taken to making noises while sleeping now. I think the poor thing has nightmares. Sometimes she'll make her chirping noise but as of late it's more of a squeek, almost like a squeeking door. It's very close to the noise when she's on her back and really wants to flip over. Cute none the less.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

awww lol that is cute. Bacon licks his lips and makes chomping noises when he sleeps sometimes. Maybe he dreams of mealies *chomp chomp Yum  hehe I wish he would chirp though. I've only heard him chirp once and then he's never done it again.
I always wonder what made him chirp when he did..


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

HAHAHA THATS SO CUTE hahahaa!


----------

